

4.7" iPhone 6? - thefrustumblog
http://thefrustum.com/blog/2014/2/12/47-iphone-6

======
virtualpants
I got 5.25" in my analysis: [http://virtualpants.com/post/76472417936/leaked-
iphone-has-a...](http://virtualpants.com/post/76472417936/leaked-iphone-
has-a-5-25-display)

